# Pregnancy symptoms continues AFTER period



## RodnBritt

Hey everyone :) I had my period on time but it was shorter than usual but still had the same flow I usually have. I am still experiencing nausea and increased cm a week after my period. I also notice that before I start my period I get a 'sweet' smell, don't know if that makes any sense. But I get this certain smell down there right before I start my period, and the weird thing is that I still have that smell a week after my period. It's so strange. My cycles are 30-31 days and my lmp was on the 26th of last month and it lasted 3 days instead of my usual 4-5. Is it possible I'm pregnant but just had a period? I plan on testing end of this week if I still feel nauseous. It's just very strange and not like me at all.


----------



## RodnBritt

Also wanted to mention it feels like I am about to get another period even though I just finished it. I have been feeling this way ever since it ended.


----------



## Izabela

Hi RodnaBritt

I know what you are talking about. I had IVF last year because of DH infertility problem. Period came I only done one home test negative. Pregnancy simptomes came back and so the period 4 days later not as much flow and only for a couple of days and stopped and come again. This gone on for 3 weeks when pains in my left side became a worry. I went to GP and and was sent to A&E and was diagnosed with ectopoic at 7 weeks and 3 day. The pregnancy had hart bit was quiet big and also my tube was tangled in the intestiens . I had a full C section as was not easy to remove it by key hole surgery. I lost a good tube.

My advice would be for you to do a couple of test or blood test and to monitor it for longer as with ectopic the HGC is slower than in normal pregnancies. May not be ectopoic or could absorbed on his own but is better to be safe that sorry. Let me know how you getting on.


----------



## lorpez

hi hun, 
im in a similar position.

got my period 3 days early and since it finished 4 days ago, ive had period cramps, pinching ovary type pain, feel like im about to come on, itchy tingly sore bbs. 
af was the same length as normal and heaviness too. 
not sure whats going on lol

dnt think im pg though so ???


----------



## alibaba24

weirdly same with me this month! Im crampy my period was shorter than usual and my boobs are sore however im 99.9% sure im not pregnant but going to test just to put my mind at ease. check this out . . .

https://www.askbaby.com/can-you-be-pregnant-and-have-periods.htm


----------



## AliKitts

my boobs have carried on being sore after my last period and last month i had nausea that carried on too. i think when you are ttc our minds play tricks on us. things that you wouldnt normally take much notice of you notice now because you are looking for pregnancy signs. this is what i think is happening to me anyway lol


----------



## RodnBritt

Thanks ladies :) Yeah it's just so weird, I feel like I'm on my period without the blood. Only other thing I noticed today was a high temp and ALOT of gas haha!


----------

